# Need advice on IB subwoofer placement - is this "good enough?"



## geure (Jul 18, 2014)

I am seeking advice for the placement of an infinite baffle subwoofer into my multi-use basement. 

The location depicted below is the only possibility for an IB subwoofer. I know the room layout and IB sub location isn't optimal, but I was hoping it would be "good enough," meaning better than other standard subwoofer options. So before I go off spending money building an IB sub, I would like to get some feedback on my proposed IB subwoofer location. 

FYI - I'm planning on using 4 FI IB318's in a cube-style manifold, with Noble Fidelity in-wall/ceiling for my 5.1 system.

Thanks!

P.S. Otherwise, I will probably use 2 front-mounted 6" depth in-wall subwoofers (either commercial or DIY.)


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

What program did you use for your schematic? Is the location under your stairs completely sealed? Do you have shelves under the stairs for storage, etc.


----------



## geure (Jul 18, 2014)

I used Visio for the diagram. The location under the stairs is open to the storage room. No shelves under the stairs, but I do have some junk stored there that I plan to move out into the storage room. 

Thanks!


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I would say you are good to go. My only concern would be the close proximity of your steps and how far your I.B. is from your storage room opening. But I think that is minor. I would build it.. What are you using to power it?


----------



## geure (Jul 18, 2014)

I will be using a Behringer EP400. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

